# Regular Season Game 45 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Seattle Supersonics



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (28-16)* vs. *Seattle Supersonics (17-28)*​*Wednesday, January 31, 7:30 p.m.* / *Toyota Center*​

vs.​

*ROCKETS*


 



*SUPERSONICS*


​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> HOUSTON -- Before the Rockets acquired Shane Battier from Memphis over the summer, Tracy McGrady already regarded the 6-foot-8 forward as one of the NBA's toughest perimeter defenders.
> 
> He had the bruises to prove it.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Batman should get some recognition for his D this year. We're THE top defensive team in the league, and he's a huge part of it.

Seattle counts on offense, and it looks like they'll be worn down by our good ol' cousins in Dallas tonight, so it should be a win.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

go tmac another 30ppg


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Gooo Rockets!!! Must win tonight.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hope Alston brings his A-game tonight

Allen is always hard to stop. Will be a good game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, I know Seattle's explosive offensively, but giving up 29pts in the first Q on 73% shooting is unacceptable to us. JVG is gonna be angry.

We're still leading though, 30-29. T-Mac with 12pts already.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Make it 13, though.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bonzi had a "and 1" opportunity go to waste....Tmac sweet drive before the half! Rock up 59-51!!!! TMAC @ the Buzzer! Top 10 NBA.com


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm telling y'all, Bonzi's gonna become a factor for us come the end of the season. He's giving us something that we've always lacked - a consistent scoring threat off the bench. He's reminding me of how Al Harrington was the 6th man for the Pacers when they were an elite team. 

T-Mac with 21, 59-51 Houston at 1/2. Lets hope we can make a run in the 3rd and put this game to rest.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The defense has to step up in the 2nd half, the Sonics are shooting 60% from the field.

If the Rockets start to play like they know, then this turns into a blowout.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ray Allen's been on fire lately. Are we putting Batman on him yet??

T-Mac, its all up to you


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Houston, we have LIFTOFF! Tmac just got another poster child


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Quiet night around here... where are all our regulars??

Its been T-Mac v.s. Jesus so far. Sonics still shooting at 60%, we gotta put the clamp on them.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Houston, we have LIFTOFF! Tmac just got another poster child


can u describe the play? I'm just following on box score as usual...

Deke, 5-5 on the field tonight!!! Man, Ray Allen and T-Mac are just going back and forth out there... looks like a helluva game to watch.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Collison and Allen's inside/outside combination is killing us tonight. 85-82 Rockets thru 3, we're being outrebounded 30-23, and giving up 58% shooting to them. Chuck Hayes with only 1 reb, Deke 5. We need to shut them down now!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

technical on Bonzi, what did he do?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why'd Bonzi get T'd?? anyone??

Man Seattle's not a team we wanna be in a close game with heading to the 4th... they have nothing to lose and will bomb away from behind the arc


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If only we had Austin Croshere at a time like this.... that Ray Allen guy scares me


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Head, Bonzi, Shane, Howard, Hayes...who's running the offense??


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> If only we had Austin Croshere at a time like this.... that Ray Allen guy scares me


What's with you and Austin Croshere =).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

PriceIsWright said:


> What's with you and Austin Croshere =).


34pts off the bench last night v.s. the team we're playing right now!

Luther finally hits a shot, T-Mac's back, I think we should be able to hang on now.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Seattle couldn't get the ball pass midcourt twice?? Can someone tell me if that's right.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac with 33 pts and 8 ast and we're pulling away.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

cornholio said:


> Seattle couldn't get the ball pass midcourt twice?? Can someone tell me if that's right.


I don't think anyone who's watching this game is actually here now...

103-92 Rockets, T-Mac and Head with the daggers. If T-Mac was healthy all season he'd be a MVP candidate, what a player.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

That Ray Allen guy just doesn't give up does he.... SOMEBODY STOP HIM!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac puts the game away with another trey. Now THAT'S what an elite player is all about. 

Sorry Ray, this is OUR HOUSE!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

loving the win, but hating the 100pts we giving up to the Sonics without Lewis....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:30.8 HOU - L. Head missed the second free throw 
:30.8 HOU - L. Head missed the first free throw 
:no:

108-98 Rockets


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

my fault guys, didn't know anyone couldn't see the game....On the Tmac dunk, it was a simple 2 on 1...alston underhand passes to Tmac & LIFTOFF!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AllEyezonTX said:


> loving the win, but hating the 100pts we giving up to the Sonics without Lewis....


But gotta give it to Ray Allen, he was on fire. Definitely not as comfortable as our last few wins, but a W is a W. 4 in a role, 13 games above .500! :banana:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh yeah...Ray was being Ray tonight! Another good home ticket for the fans, I'm sure the organization loves it....There is a reason Tmac wears the #1, the guys game is "space age"


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

112-102 Rockets! Finally the rockets' defense appeared in the 4th qtr. Seattle shot just 36%.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Oh yeah...Ray was being Ray tonight! Another good home ticket for the fans, I'm sure the organization loves it....There is a reason Tmac wears the #1, the guys game is "space age"


The attendance was quite bad though, 11,908 from the box score

But yah Seattle isn't exactly one of the biggest draws out there


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2007013110



> McGrady and Allen both delivered plenty of highlight-reel baskets, but McGrady finished off the Sonics with a 3-pointer from the top of the key with 51 seconds left. He glanced at the Sonics' bench and wryly grinned as Seattle coach Bob Hill called a timeout.


That puts a grin on my face too


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

The Rockets improved to 16-2 at home when they lead after three quarters. The Sonics dropped to 0-14 on the road when they trail after three. ... Collison has seven double-doubles in his last 10 games. ... Houston guard Luther Head will play for the sophomores in the Rookie Challenge during All-Star Weekend.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

> Seattle hasn't won a road game since Nov. 22.


ouch...

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AgQqMV57zGJpY1Zelwk1y.U5nYcB?gid=2007013110


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Quiet night around here... where are all our regulars??
> 
> Its been T-Mac v.s. Jesus so far. Sonics still shooting at 60%, we gotta put the clamp on them.


Sorry, I had to work. So no vBookie. Good to see Rockets rolling.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry, I was dead tired after basketball training. We pulled off a good win, anyhow.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was at the bar getting drunk.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
I was at the bar getting drunk.
```
:cheers:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I was at the bar getting drunk.


How subtle...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice way to end the month.

Here comes February


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

T-Mac has become an even better passer this season. He was amazing this game.


----------

